# Rotkäppchen mal anders - Märchenhafter Trailer?



## Mandalorianer (18 Nov. 2010)

*Amanda Seyfried in "Red Riding Hood"
Märchenhafter Trailer? Rotkäppchen mal anders​*
So haben wir Rotkäppchen wohl noch nie gesehen. In einer Neuverfilmung des Grimm-Märchens geht es düster und erschreckend zu. Zugegeben auch die Originalfassung ist nicht gerade kinderfreundlich, denn immerhin werden ja sowohl Rotkäppchen als auch ihre Großmutter vom bösen Wolf gefressen, doch der neue Film ist alles andere als jugendfrei, orientiert sich allerdings nur grob an der Kindergeschichte.

Nicht nur, dass ein böser Werwolf gnadenlos Menschen abschlachtet, es geht auch noch um eine heiße Affäre zwischen dem Mädchen Valerie (Amanda Seyfried, 24) und einem Holzfäller. So wird aus einem unschuldigen Märchen also ein Horrorfilm. Regie bei dem Streifen führt übrigens Catherine Hardwicke (55), die auch Regisseurin des ersten Twilight-Films war. Und auch unter den Produzenten findet sich ein bekannter Name wieder: Niemand geringerer als Leonardo DiCaprio (35) produziert „Red Riding Hood“.
*
Schaut euch den Grusel-Trailer an, wie findet ihr die Verfilmung von Rotkäppchen?​​*

​


----------



## willbilder (18 Nov. 2010)

Ist mal was anderes und könnte somit interessant werden.


----------

